# The new way of the PT test. Done at st jean/Borden town



## Timmano (27 Jan 2008)

K on the sheet they sent me before i joined said that if you get the flu or become ill you should Resechual your PT test. but now they have it the first day you start your BMQ. what if u become ill and your ticket has been bought.


----------



## aesop081 (27 Jan 2008)

Timmano said:
			
		

> K on the sheet they sent me before i joined said that if you get the flu or become ill you should Resechual your PT test. but now they have it the first day you start your BMQ. what if u become ill and your ticket has been bought.



Are you sick now ?


----------



## Timmano (28 Jan 2008)

woke up with a touch of the flu i got a week so im drinking a lot of orange juice and i'm felling better now. could of been nothing


----------



## Kamaro (28 Jan 2008)

Do it anyway ? The first pt test is a benchmark. You cannot fail, if I remember correctly. (although you can have a heart attack, which I've personally witnessed)

You'll be sick through a few weeks of basic anyway. Shack hack. You'll be fine.


----------



## HItorMiss (28 Jan 2008)

Kamaro said:
			
		

> The first pt test is a benchmark. *You cannot fail*,



*WRONG* you most assuredly can fail. If you fail your Run you will be sent to RFT PL. And the standards say that if you fail 2 of your Strength portions (Push ups and sit ups for example) you might also go to RFT.

Be healthy and if you are not then just push through and max out on everything, It wont be the first time you will have to physically exert yourself while being ill.


----------



## 98infinity (28 Jan 2008)

Are you guys talking Reserves or Reg?


----------



## Roy Harding (28 Jan 2008)

Jesus wept;

It's the flu for Pete's sake.  We all get it occasionally.  If you've got it, reschedule the damned PT test - of COURSE you won't do well.


----------



## Jammer (28 Jan 2008)

Patience my son...*makes sign of the Cross over barely beating heart*


----------



## geo (28 Jan 2008)

98infinity said:
			
		

> Are you guys talking Reserves or Reg?


Regs.
Reserve still do their PT test at the Recruiting centre.


----------

